# s13 ka24de and s14 ka24de differences?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Ive been looking at phasetwo motortrend and they only have turbo kits for s14 ka24de engines. They even have a wiring service for people swapping s13 ka24de engines for s14 ka24de engines! i didnt think that there was a difference between these engines. can anyone explain what is going on?


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

from what i learned helping a friend put an 96 ka into his 89 s13......
there is a ton of small things.
i think the s14 runs an internal coil on the distrubitor(sp)
you may need to use the s13 dohc dist/coil. depending on what motorset you had.
my friend used:
96 obdII engine/tranny
93 ecu/harness/dist/coil.
we had madd wiring issues at first. so we made it simple to just run s13 wires and ecu. there is a bunch of left over plugs in the motor, but the s13 ecu dont use em. there is emmissions stuff on the s13 harness that wont be used.
he used the sohc lower engine harness
intergrated that to dohc upper harness


madd stuff. but it works and runs great.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

rudeboy said:


> from what i learned helping a friend put an 96 ka into his 89 s13......
> there is a ton of small things.
> i think the s14 runs an internal coil on the distrubitor(sp)
> you may need to use the s13 dohc dist/coil. depending on what motorset you had.
> ...


the 89-90 are sohc which is the purpose of the DE swap


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

rudeboy said:


> from what i learned helping a friend put an 96 ka into his 89 s13......
> there is a ton of small things.
> i think the s14 runs an internal coil on the distrubitor(sp)
> you may need to use the s13 dohc dist/coil. depending on what motorset you had.
> ...


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I would think that it is a clerical error and they made the kit for the OBDII system and saw that some 240's with a 95' build date (really 96 models) had obdII so they say it works on 95+ 240's also I have heard that there is a clearance problem with S13 KA24det's that is not present with S14's So maybe the kit will work with modifications. I would contact the company and see what the difference is the OBDII or clearance.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

the engine management will most likely be diffrent for S13 and the 2 S14's


----------

